# URGENT Please help! Mouse cannot breathe!!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My mouse Rosie, with the respiritory infection, was just raising herself up on her legs and making a clicking noise, clearly struggling for air. She stopped moving in my hand for a while but is now moving again. But she is still really struggling to breathe! Can someone please tell me what I can do?? I currently have her sitting next to the open window to get more air in to her (not too cold) and It seems to be helping a bit but I am really worried! Anything at all I can do??


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Only a vet can help. I am afraid I would euthanise. Your own feelings which I of course respect are keeping this Mouse alive and in pain.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't been choosing to keep her alive though. I am all for ending any suffering in animals by euthanasia. She has been to the vet a few times and they have always said there is no need to euthanize her (at the time that is). She seems to be fine now though..=S If it happens again I will take her to the vets.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with Wight Isle Stud. If she has trouble breathing, I would put her to sleep.
If you take her to a vet again, make sure you get som antibiotics. Enrofloxacin (Baytril), Doxycycline or a combination of both, should work.
Good luck.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Remember that it is better to euthanize a little too early rather than a little too late. We don't want our beloved pets to suffer more than they have to. Ensure that if you see the vet again, they either diagnose and treat or euthanize.


----------

